# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  What do you put in your ramen? :)

## Heelsbythebridge

I found a poor person's version of pad thai- ramen noodles, soy sauce, and peanut butter. Will try this tomorrow!  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

I do not eat ramen anymore really. When I did, I just drowned it in sriracha. Everything tastes better with sriracha.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Scallions, bok choy, snow peas, pork and shrimp are some of the things I've added to Ramen over the years. I rarely eat it these days, though.

----------


## SmileyFace

I eat mine plain... no special toppings or anything. Once in a while I'd put a bit of ground pepper or something, but it's rather rare.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I was scrutinizing my planned diet for the next month- staples being ramen, peanut butter, and baguette- and decided I don't want to develop scurvy and end up losing all my teeth.

SO. I think I'll try putting vegetables like sliced mushrooms and bok choy in my ramen as well, and maybe frozen veggies (peas?). Perhaps I should check out the Chinatown to see if there's cheaper stuff to be had there.

----------


## Chantellabella

I actually eat mine without even water. I like the crunch.

----------


## Keddy

When I lived on campus the first three semesters I was at college (I live at home now) my diet consisted mainly of ramen, instant mac & cheese, and those cheap Cosmic Brownie things they sell at Walmart. When I wanted real food I went to the student center but I think most of their food made me gain weight, LOL...
I can't stand ramen anymore and instant mac & cheese is pretty gross. And when I saw how many calories are in one Cosmic Brownie I stopped buying them.
To answer the question, I didn't really put anything in my ramen when I ate it. I just had it plain.
Now I don't need to worry about it because I just eat what my mom and dad cook for us, haha. I'm quite lazy about meal preparation.

----------


## Kesky

I rinse mine with water as long as i can to get all the stuff off it and then heat it with water and eat it plain or with salad

----------


## enfield

what _would_ i put in it? that's easy, sour cream.

----------


## SmileyFace

> what _would_ i put in it? that's easy, sour cream.



Oh dear. I should have saw this coming lol

Mind trying this out and report to us on how it tastes? The combo sounds pretty gross, and it's not because I don't like sour cream much lolll

----------


## Kaffee

I've been known to crack an egg in the pot while it's boiling.





> I do not eat ramen anymore really. When I did, I just drowned it in sriracha. Everything tastes better with sriracha.



That it does! I usually swap out my hot sauce every month or so for a new brand if possible, though. This month was Tiger Sauce (the maker, I forget), which was far too sweet and not good for anything other than some meats.

----------


## enchanted

So you boil the egg with the noodles?

----------


## Kaffee

> So you boil the egg with the noodles?



Yep! The white tends to float around a bit, but there's always a nice yolk.

----------

